# Overclock Fail?



## Teh_Meck (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I have an Intel core 2 duoE4600, ruinning at 2.4 Ghz
i also have a vindicator air cooling tower, and my motherboard is a P5GC-MX/1333, when i try to overclock, i use the options to set cpu frequency to max. But when i restart, my bios POST says "Overclocking or Overvoltage failed! pleaase return to defaults", and there is no effect, how can i make it work right? :sigh:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Pop out the CMOS battery located on the Motherboard for 20 mins. Pop it back in and try.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking about the


> set cpu frequency to max


 line up there. What does that have the frequency at? Don't know offhand the maximum supported bus speed for that board, but if you are at it, you will never boot. When overclocking, you only increase the bus frequency a little at a time. Clear your cmos and load setup defaults, as Jtsou suggested. It is time to start over.


----------

